# Knocking Down Chrome



## OMBAC-RAT (Jan 23, 2014)

Does anyone have tips on knocking down the shine on chrome. I recently purchase a re-chromed stem for a project. After buying the part I realized it just looks too new for the project. Any tips on how to add a few years, or 90, without completely screwing the thing up and creating a rusted part. I'm thinking sand paper, sand blasting, burying in beach sand for a month.....Help,  

Here's a picture of what I've got.



 

Thanks!


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 23, 2014)

*you may just want to trade*

find someone with old one that wants a nice chrome one.


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Jan 23, 2014)

abe lugo said:


> find someone with old one that wants a nice chrome one.




That is an option. There was one for sale on here that I missed by a few minutes. Kind of hoping who ever got it might want to trade.


----------



## RustyK (Jan 23, 2014)

I heard hydrogen peroxide does it but I haven't tried it, so I couldn't give any specifics. Try it on a chrome piece you don't care about first.

Kris


----------



## Boris (Jan 23, 2014)

abe lugo said:


> find someone with old one that wants a nice chrome one.




I like this idea.


----------



## RustyK (Jan 23, 2014)

Here's a link to a guitar site where people are "aging" chrome hardware. Some good links to threads at the bottom.

http://www.mylespaul.com/forums/other-gibsons/138393-can-done-aging-chrome-hardware.html


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2014)

Scotchbright pads work pretty good for just putting barely descernable scratches throughout.
Tossing it around in a bed of gravel puts some nice random nicks here and there as well.
Sand paper is too patterned.
Randomness is the key.
Rub some grease on it from your chain, and it will look just right.
If you really need to waste it, then Muratic acid will do the trick.


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Jan 23, 2014)

*Impatient*

I read on a site to use a scotch brite pad & WD40. That seemed to work OK, but wanted it a bit duller. I tried 2000 grit sand paper, then 1200 grit then 600 grit along with the WD40. The alternating of the scotch brite pad & 600 grit sandpaper gave me the finish I was looking for.

I may try the stem bolt in vinegar as suggested in the link you attached to your post Kris.

Thanks!


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 23, 2014)

Spray it with salt water and let set outside until you have the desired amount of rust. If you don't have the time for that hang it above a container of Muratic acid this will be much quicker and wear protective equipment.


----------



## OMBAC-RAT (Jan 23, 2014)

*Before & After*

Before...






After 600 grit sandpaper, scotchbrite & WD40...






Knocked it down just enough to take the shine off.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 24, 2014)

They make "Dulling Spray" that we use for photo shoots and TV spot shoots. It would have probably done about the same as your 600 grit, but you'd still have the option to go back to shiny. It will rub off though. You can always mix up some paste wax and dust and spread it on. Probably have about the same effect but it does sound kinda silly to rub dirt all over your bike!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm with Abe and Dave.  Trade it. Muratic acid removes chrome and could take it all off depending on how well it was done.  At best it will etch the surface but doesn't give that beaten and scratched appearance of an original.  Trade it for one that looks like you want.


----------

